# Texmaker auf deutsch sowie Wörterbuch installieren (gelöst)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

lt Homepage ist die dt. Übersetzung für Texmaker fest in den Sourcen des Programms. Leider ist es bei mir komplett in Englisch.

Außerdem möchte ich gerne ein Wörterbuch einbinden. Lt. Homepage soll man das von Openoffice nehmen. Bloß welches nehme ich und wie wird das installiert?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Feb 15, 2009 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Bei mir ist der Texmaker in Deutsch. Texmaker basiert auf der Qt4, braucht aber kein KDE. Keine Ahnung, welche Variable jetzt dafür zuständig ist. Kandidaten dafür sind: 

/etc/make.conf: LINGUAS (verwendet von OpenOffice)

/etc/env.d/02locale: LANG, LANGUAGE

Wörterbuch: 

Vor demselben Problem stand ich auch. Ich hab die Datei de_DE_frami.dic von myspell angegeben. D.h. du geht in Optionen->Texmaker konfigurieren->Editor->Rechtschreibwörterbuch:

/usr/share/myspell/de_DE_frami.dic

Setzt natürlich voraus, dass du myspell-de installiert hast. Aufrufen tust du die Prüfung mit Editieren->Rechtschreibung prüfen (F7).

----------

## Tinitus

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist der Texmaker in Deutsch. Texmaker basiert auf der Qt4, braucht aber kein KDE. Keine Ahnung, welche Variable jetzt dafür zuständig ist. Kandidaten dafür sind: 
> 
> /etc/make.conf: LINGUAS (verwendet von OpenOffice)
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale: LANG, LANGUAGE
> ...

 

hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich auf die letzte (unstable) Version aktualisiert..jetzt ist er auf Deutsch.

Achso natürlich danke für die Mühe!

G. R.

----------

